# My watch collection



## sataymeehoon (Dec 29, 2010)

Just want to share my current watch collection. I did a quick snap using my i-Phone 4. Can you recognize all the watches and which ones are deemed high end? If any one is interested to see any detailed shots of any particular watches, please let me know and I will use my Nikon D300 camera with Macro lens......


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

the Omega, TAG, Panerai and Rolex may not be considered that high-end by many but as far as I am concerned, they are all acceptable to me, especially together ALL that is very high end so no need to ask which exactly is high end and which not..we hardly have a uniform critreria and it is a very welcoming part of WUS anyway  it is nice of you to share all of them with us here and its always a pleasure to see such a fine collection 

let me try naming them for fun's sake: 
1st row (lt to rt) Omega Speedy, IWC Pilot Chrono, IWC Perpetual Calendar Portuguese, JLC Master Geographic, JLC Compressor Alarm Wordltime (dont remeber the specific name)
2nd row (lt to rt) Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine Diver (LE in Titanium, do correct me here if I am wrong), Panerai 1950 8 days, Panerai Contemporary (sorry I cant remember all PAMs model numbers), TAG SLR Chrono, Rolex Sbmariner.

and I did all this identifying to show how much I loved looking, gazing and drooling over them...absolutely gorgeous collection 

share as many pics of them as you can..we all love that 
regards,
Asad Abbas Awan


----------



## mabboud (Jun 10, 2010)

personally i'd really enjoy some closer pics of the JLC (esp the master compressor)- but both of them. beautiful watches!!

cheers


----------



## sataymeehoon (Dec 29, 2010)

asadtiger said:


> the Omega, TAG, Panerai and Rolex may not be considered that high-end by many but as far as I am concerned, they are all acceptable to me, especially together ALL that is very high end so no need to ask which exactly is high end and which not..we hardly have a uniform critreria and it is a very welcoming part of WUS anyway  it is nice of you to share all of them with us here and its always a pleasure to see such a fine collection
> 
> let me try naming them for fun's sake:
> 1st row (lt to rt) Omega Speedy, IWC Pilot Chrono, IWC Perpetual Calendar Portuguese, JLC Master Geographic, JLC Compressor Alarm Wordltime (dont remeber the specific name)
> ...


Hi Asad,

You are practically spot on.....you get all correct (for the UN watch it is Titanium as you mentioned rightly, and the JLC is the Master Compressor Extreme World Alarm and the Paneria is the Lumior Marina). You are definitely someone who knows very much about watches..... Yes, let me find sometime to snap a picture or two for each of these watches with my D300 and share them......

Regards

Sataymeehoon.


----------



## sataymeehoon (Dec 29, 2010)

mabboud said:


> personally i'd really enjoy some closer pics of the JLC (esp the master compressor)- but both of them. beautiful watches!!
> 
> cheers


Sure. Let me get some pics of the JLC and share....


----------



## bacari (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice collection! Can't wait to see better photos!


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

thank you Satay for your kind words...you do have a fabulous collection...looking forward to more input from you 

the IWC perpetual is SOMETHING!..I mean in a very very good way ...everything else is fabulous too..the UN also really stands out...the JLCs arent behind either..well I could go on like that for all of them...cuz they are,each of them,very pretty...enjoy them in good health.


----------



## abl66340 (Dec 16, 2010)

WOW! What a flawless collection! If I could add one piece to this, it would be a Patek Nautilus...But overall, amazing. Thanks for sharing!
-Austin


----------



## sataymeehoon (Dec 29, 2010)

sataymeehoon said:


> Sure. Let me get some pics of the JLC and share....


I am not so good with camera even though I have a D300.....I have to reduce the file size in order to upload...it comes with stainless / titanium strap and also a rubber strap. I bought an additional leather strap. Unique thing about this watch is the patented quick change mechanism which you can change strap but snapping out and snapping in the new one. No tools required and change can be done in a matter of seconds..so I can wear it for business, casual or for swimming.

I like the large dial design (about 46-47mm) and also the world time as I travel a lot. Also, I especially like the Alarm feature which can be turn on and off with a switch and the sound is quite loud and it sounds the same whether you wear it on leave it on the table. Also it is using similar gongs to the repeater technology and it is a good buy. This is one of my favorite piece among the rest of my collection.


----------



## sataymeehoon (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, it is in my wish list for the Patek Nautilus......


----------



## sataymeehoon (Dec 29, 2010)

Finally, I took my D300 and started snapping pics for each of them. I am not good with camera even I have a D300 and need to spend sometime to master the photoography skills.

Omega Speed Master








IWC Pilot Chrono








IWC Portuguese Perpetual Calendar Ref 5021








JLC Master Control World Geographic Pro


----------



## sataymeehoon (Dec 29, 2010)

More pics.....

JLC Master Control World Geographic Pro








JLC Master Compressor Extreme World Alarm








Ullysee Nardin Maxi Marine Diver Titanium








Panerai Luminor Marina








Panerai Luminor 1950 GMT 8 Days








Tag Heuer Mercedes SLR Edition








Rolex Submariner (My 1st Mechanical Watch)








Other watches in my collection...

U-Boat Thousand of Feet (I bought this because I like the size -50mm)








Azimuth Squelette Art Deco (Love at first sight as I do not have a skeletal watch...and also to support Singapore watch company....Azimuth is Singapore company for your info)








And by the way, my wife's collection:

JLC Reverso Duetto Dual Limited Edition in white gold (No 50/50)





























And her Rolex Yacht Master Ladies in Platinum








And one happy family........


----------



## raptorvs (Jan 24, 2011)

sorry? what kinde of job you do??.........


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice collection and also various. Still like the sub and the 113 the best and don't care much about the others. Everybody his own taste right! 

Thx, for sharing the photo's


----------



## sataymeehoon (Dec 29, 2010)

raptorvs said:


> sorry? what kinde of job you do??.........


I work as a software sales with Siemens company.........

Regards


----------



## castorx (Feb 5, 2011)

very good collection, I only have a Tag Heuer, hope someday I could make a big collection


----------



## experimentjon (Sep 9, 2010)

sataymeehoon said:


> I work as a software sales with Siemens company.........
> 
> Regards


If you did that with a marketing degree, I ought to stop making fun of people who choose that major. 

Amazing collection, and one day I hope to have at least a sampling of the pieces that you have in your box.


----------



## Nidjo (Dec 25, 2010)

I love it how the U-Boat model says "Thousands of feet", as if its saying, Like youre ever going to go over the maximum allowed depth xD


----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

@sataymeehoon - thank's for sharing your beautis with us, congrats on your collection, the Ulysse Nardin looks fantastic.


----------



## mousedoc (Jan 25, 2011)

I just recently bought a used gold Jeager, and started to realize how expensive it is to maintain a high end watch. Do you service all these watches once every 5-10 years?


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice Collection
is the U-Boat's Tinted Crystal interchangeable ?

Cheers


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Nidjo said:


> I love it how the U-Boat model says "Thousands of feet", as if its saying, Like youre ever going to go over the maximum allowed depth xD


 LOL. Good one !!


----------



## z0mghenry (Feb 16, 2011)

sataymeehoon said:


> I work as a software sales with Siemens company.........
> 
> Regards


Hey nice collection! I also work at Siemens (BT LV)


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jan 24, 2010)

that Ulysse is just tooo damn cool!!!!!!!.....its at the number 1 spot on my list of watches that really want but can't afford....and never will


----------

